# Venison Backstraps & Lobster Tails



## tatonka3a2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Started with 2 venison brackstraps - the sliver skin removed.  













IMG_5174.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Aug 18, 2012






Venison that I rubbed with garlic olive oil and seasoned with Tatonka Dust and a little Canadian Steak Seasoning. 













IMG_5176.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Aug 18, 2012






Onto the top shelf of the Yoder with just the fan running to help move the smoke along.  The tube smoker filled with Hickory pellets with a nice smoke rolling along the venison.  Smoked for an hour with no heat. 













IMG_5183.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Aug 18, 2012






Fired up the Yoder to 500° and threw the venison on to the grill grates when they were nice and hot.













IMG_5187.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Aug 18, 2012






FLIP













IMG_5188.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Aug 18, 2012






For the sides - some mixed veggies and garlic toast













IMG_5201.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Aug 18, 2012






And last but not least the lobster tails - seasoned with melted butter, minced garlic, parsley, and some sea salt.  While the lobster was cooking I spooned over some melted butter.













IMG_5197.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Aug 18, 2012






Finished plates... 













IMG_5207.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Aug 18, 2012


















IMG_5217.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Aug 18, 2012






Money shot













IMG_5208.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Aug 18, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Aug 19, 2012)

Tanya, morning....  Nice looking grub.....   It's 5 AM I'm getting hungry.....  Now I need some backstrap and lobster....  What to do ??

Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 19, 2012)

Seared to perfection!!!

TJ


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 19, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Tanya, morning....  Nice looking grub.....   It's 5 AM I'm getting hungry.....  Now I need some backstrap and lobster....  What to do ??
> 
> Dave


It's 9:30a here and I'm with Dave on this one.....That would be great for brunch !!!!


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 19, 2012)

That looks great! You cut your backstrap exactly like I do! But never thought of the lobster. Yum Yum!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 19, 2012)

Too bad deer weren't just made of all 'backstraps' :)  Looks great.


----------



## cooknhogz (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice job. I have one last strap in the freezer and I think its time for it to come out. My favorite piece of meat off deer is the Inner loins. They aways hit the cast iron with butter, ton of garlic, salt and pepper before the rest of the deer is processed. One night last year I had to cut up 6 deer, lets say we ate very well that night.


----------



## cwalk (Oct 3, 2012)

I like my deer dead, just kidding. Thats a mighty fine chow ya got there


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 29, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Seared to perfection!!!
> 
> TJ


----------



## gov- (Nov 1, 2012)

I've got a ton of backstrap that I need to try this with, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mmgood (Nov 19, 2012)

Shot two big bucks this year and wondering about my straps.  Never thought of lobster, but New Years dinner just upgraded!!!!  Thanks!


----------

